# Have you seen this simulator?!



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

https://repl.it/@JJJ2008/MagicCube#code/cube_interactive.py


I didn't code it, just did the forking and stuff. To run it type:
python code/cube_interactive.py 3 
to get a 3x3- you can change that number to get a different one
for example a 100x100
python code/cube_interactive.py 100
it sometimes takes a while, especially with bigger cubes!


----------

